
The Open Knowledge Foundation – A fair, free and open future - dvaun
https://okfn.org/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
[Edit to Add: I found it joined 2019, left recently. Leaving comment here.
Will delete once posted. Link announcing here departure:
[https://blog.okfn.org/2020/07/09/catherine-stihler-to-
leave-...](https://blog.okfn.org/2020/07/09/catherine-stihler-to-leave-open-
knowledge-foundation-to-lead-creative-commons/) ]

Ok, who can help me out here. A Ms Catherine Stihler is listed as CEO of Open
Knowledge Foundation [1] [2] but I can't find any mention of her on the OKFN
'Peoples Page' and using their UK registered company number of 05133759
Companies House can't spot any mention of the name [3] nor date of appointment
to role of CEO. If someone could find out when they joined, would be
interested to see where I missed it in the Companies House filings.

 _To be clear: I Was /Am curious about the post and the org behind it so I
'Ducked' as the name Catherine Stihler showed up in links 1 & 2._

[1] [https://www.nps.edu/web/nsa/-/ceo-of-open-knowledge-
foundati...](https://www.nps.edu/web/nsa/-/ceo-of-open-knowledge-foundation-
catherine-stihler-open-futures-brexit-and-beyond)

[2] [https://blog.okfn.org/2020/03/13/open-knowledge-ai-and-
algor...](https://blog.okfn.org/2020/03/13/open-knowledge-ai-and-algorithms/)

[3]
[https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/05133759](https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/05133759)

~~~
stephenabbott
Catherine Stihler was the CEO of the Open Knowledge Foundation from February
2019 to August 2020. Check out the Wikidata or Wikipedia pages for OKF:
[https://www.wikidata.org/wiki/Q233015](https://www.wikidata.org/wiki/Q233015)

Here is the blogpost announcing how Ms Stihler left OKF to lead Creative
Commons: [https://blog.okfn.org/2020/07/09/catherine-stihler-to-
leave-...](https://blog.okfn.org/2020/07/09/catherine-stihler-to-leave-open-
knowledge-foundation-to-lead-creative-commons/)

